# Syracuse, NY HO Slot Happenings????



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Will be in Syracuse, NY in a couple of weeks and was wondering if there is any HO slot tracks, collectors or GOOD hobby shops near by. :thumbsup:


----------

